# 2 Stunden Regenwetter / Regenjacke



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

Hallo Leude......

also ich hab hier im Forum gesucht aber nicht so wirklich eine Antwort bekommen  bzw. keinen zufriedenstellenden Beitrag gefunden.
Ich suche eine Jacke bzw. Regenjacke die gut Herbstauglich ist weil ich fast "täglich" mit dem Rad fahre von der Uni und von der Arbeit heim (Sprit und Auto einfach zu teuer). Will mir jetzt eine Regenacke zulgegen die mich da "trocken" halten soll also der Fahrtweg dauert nicht länger als 2 Stunden also wäre es mir wichtig das die Jacke 2 Stunden einen eventuell stärkeren Regen aushält

Pearl Izumi Vagabond könnte ich sehr günstig bekommen..... hält 2 Stunden Regen und lockeres fahren stand ???? (worst case) 

eine Empfehlung für eine Hose oder so wäre auch nicht Schlecht !


----------



## petergensfeld (11. August 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Vagabond eine Jacke aus Windstopper-Material. Kann mir daher kaum vorstellen, dass die 2 Stunden Dauerregen standhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

Welche Jacke hält denn 2 Stunden Regen stand ?


----------



## ohmtroll (11. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> Hose, Jacke ...


Jacke Löffler Colibri 

Hose Jeantex Toulouse

beides bei Globetrotter, beides auch sehr leicht und Alpencross-tauglich.

Frage: Halten Deine Schuhe 2h richtigen Regen stand?


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2006)

ich vermute keine jacke wird dich während 2 h beiken trocken halten. 
entweder du wirst vom regen von aussen durchweicht oder durch deine schweiss von innen.


----------



## petergensfeld (11. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Jacke hält denn 2 Stunden Regen stand ?


Die hier bestimmt!


----------



## Silent (11. August 2006)

petergensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Die hier bestimmt!


Ein Schnäppchen für 37,50  und dann noch von Jeantex


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> ...Frage: Halten Deine Schuhe 2h richtigen Regen stand?


mit Regenüberschuhen sollte auch das gehen


----------



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

Da ich ja blos Heim fahre können die Schuhe auch mal nass werde das ich das kleinste Problem aber das Frieren bzw. das Klatsch nasse finde ich schlimmer ! ich denke bevor man zu den Schuhen kommt sollte man mit Jacke und Hose anfangen !


----------



## tvaellen (11. August 2006)

Für den Zweck (lockeres Nach-Hause-Rollen im Regen) tut es im Prinzip jede billig Regenjacke von Tchibo, ALDI, LIDL und Co. 
Wasserdicht sind die, sie sind eben nur nicht atmungsaktiv. Aber wenn du nur locker heimrollst, kommst du eh nicht ins Schwitzen, so dass dies kein Problem sein dürfte.

Für tägliche Fahrten zur Uni wäre mir eine Löffler Colibri echt zu schade. Ausserdem ist die eng geschnitten, was im Winter nicht ganz so der Hit ist, wenn man etwas Warmes drunter tragen will.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

na das sollte schon etwas weiter geschnitten sein, werde mal zum Globetrotter gehen und  mir welche ansehen. Die billigen taugen aber leider nichts, denn dann kommt das Wasser durch die Nähte rein. Ich radel nicht so ganz gemütlich heim also gebe da schon etwas gas sind ja 40 kmfahre halt nicht mit MaxPuls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_D (11. August 2006)

Alternativ zur Löffler halt die Paclite von GoreTex. Wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, teuer.


----------



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ zur Löffler halt die Paclite von GoreTex. Wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, teuer.



ist die Löffler ist ja auch "GoreTex paclite" !?!


----------



## Mercure (11. August 2006)

Kauf dir die 5 in 1 Jacke von Jeantex.
Das Futter kannst du raus machen
Die Ärmel kannst du entfernen.
Und kannst alles in eine dafür vorgeseheneTasche packen und am Bike befestigen. 
Dadurch kann jedes Wetter kommen!!


----------



## MTB-Driver (11. August 2006)

Mit nassen Füßen zu fahren wär mir ja nix.   Hab mir schon öfters dadurch recht schwere Entzündungen am Fuß geholt  , so dass ich den Nachts sogar mit kaltem Wasser kühlen musste, um schlafen zu können, wg. den Schmerzen. 
Liegt wohl auch daran, dass aufgeweichte Füße empfindlicher gegen Reibung sind. Und auch, dass bei Regen schnell Steinchen und Dreck hochgelscheudert wird und dann in den Schuh mit dem Wasser gelangen, was dann zu zusätzlicher Reibung führt. 

Für die besonders feuchte und kalte Jahreszeit kann man sich im Baumarkt auch günstige hohe Baustiefel bzw. Schuhe anschaffen (kosten ca. 20  wenn se im Angebot sind). Die gibts z.B. im Praktiker Baumarkt und anderen auch ab und an im Angebot. Vorteil auch an denen ist, dass die ne Stahlzwischensohle haben und sich so Pedalen aus Stahl nicht so schnell in den Schuh bohren und so zerstören. Die Schuhe sind wasser- und winddicht. Damit auch für den Winter gut geeignet.
Zum Laufen bzw. Wanderen sind die aber wg. der recht harten Sohle eher ungeeignet. Da schmerzen dann die Füße recht schnell.

Im Baumarkt gibts auch Regenbekleidung zu kaufen. Bei der Regenjacke sollten die Ärmel natürlich lang genus sein, wenn man die Arme zum Lenker ausstreckt. Allerdings könnte es insbesondere bei der Hose ratsam sein ne teurere Spezialhose für Radfahrer/ ggf. Motorradfahrer zu kaufen, weil bei der Reibung auf dem Rad ne normale Regenhose vermutlich rel. schnell kaputt geht, so dass sich ne Anfangs teurere Hose nach gewisser Zeit amortisiert.

Mit den Bauschuhen fahr ich übrigens das ganze Jahr über (vor allem wg. der Stahlzwischensohle). Von der Regenbekleidung kann ich leider keine Langzeiterfahrungen wiedergeben.


----------



## phyrexianer (11. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir die 5 in 1 Jacke von Jeantex.
> Das Futter kannst du raus machen
> Die Ärmel kannst du entfernen.
> Und kannst alles in eine dafür vorgeseheneTasche packen und am Bike befestigen.
> Dadurch kann jedes Wetter kommen!!




wie Heißt diese Jacke denn ???  finde sie auf der HP nicht !

ok hab sie gefunden *ggg* *Jeantex Bergerac* hört sich gut an !


----------



## Mercure (11. August 2006)

Die Jeantex Bergerac habe ich nicht gemeint.

Ich meinte Jeantex Granville die ist besonders Reisfest.
Ich habe sie in Gelb. Gibts in Rot und Blau
http://www.outdoortrends.de/oxid.ph...257707/anid/a624415b3f9ac7a13.52096345/pgNr/2
Hier kannst du mal schauen, hier bekommst du sie am billigsten!

Was auch noch sehr gut ist, ist diese hier
Jeantex St. Etienne Art. 51161-schwarz
http://www.gronaushop.de/cgi-bin/klick.cgi?ARTNR=51161-mandarine

wenn du hier drauf gehst wird alles erklärt
FPC  
QF  
T3000  




Habe damals nachgefragt, unterschied zwischen beiden ist die Etienne ist einbißchen leichter, aber nicht so Reisfest wie die Granville.
Aber bei beiden ist die Funktion echt genial.

Du würdest es nie bereuen !! 
Kannst mir glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phyrexianer (12. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jeantex Bergerac habe ich nicht gemeint.
> 
> Habe damals nachgefragt, unterschied zwischen beiden ist die Etienne ist einbißchen leichter, aber nicht so Reisfest wie die Granville.
> Aber bei beiden ist die Funktion echt genial.
> ...



brauche ich diese besondere Reißfestigkeit ???? wie ist wenn ich immer mit Rücksackfahre ?? leidet denn die beschichtung am rücken drunter ???


----------



## bergsocke (12. August 2006)

ich empfehle dir eine Vaude Casella,
gibts bei EBAY schon für ca. 129,-  die ist auch absolut AC tauglich.

Beispiel

gruss bergsocke


----------



## holsteiner (12. August 2006)

...vorm kaufen bitte hier nochmal reinsehen..

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/berat...7aac7173cad7ca960a3d6a31&material=Wasserdicht

Peter


----------



## arminfle (13. August 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Zweck (lockeres Nach-Hause-Rollen im Regen) tut es im Prinzip jede billig Regenjacke von Tchibo, ALDI, LIDL und Co.
> Wasserdicht sind die, sie sind eben nur nicht atmungsaktiv. Aber wenn du nur locker heimrollst, kommst du eh nicht ins Schwitzen, so dass dies kein Problem sein dürfte.
> 
> Für tägliche Fahrten zur Uni wäre mir eine Löffler Colibri echt zu schade. Ausserdem ist die eng geschnitten, was im Winter nicht ganz so der Hit ist, wenn man etwas Warmes drunter tragen will.
> ...



Salü

Genau für tägliche Fahrten würde ich mir etwas richtig Gutes gönnen...


----------



## eifelranger (13. August 2006)

@phyrexianer:

momentan kann ich dir eigentlich nur eine jacke mit "eVent" - membran empfehlen.

ich habe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2919001#post2919001

schon was dazu geschrieben - wollte nicht noch mal alles schreiben.


c6


----------



## phyrexianer (13. August 2006)

holsteiner schrieb:
			
		

> ...vorm kaufen bitte hier nochmal reinsehen..
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/berat...7aac7173cad7ca960a3d6a31&material=Wasserdicht
> 
> Peter




ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen gehabt.... aber danke !!!


----------



## phyrexianer (13. August 2006)

crazy6 schrieb:
			
		

> @phyrexianer:
> 
> momentan kann ich dir eigentlich nur eine jacke mit "eVent" - membran empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Danke also das Hilft mir schon weiter also ist meine Suche jetzt sozusagen ein gegrenzt, entweder die "Vaude Casella II eVENT Jacket" oder die "Jeantex St. Etienne" also die Vaude hat einene R_et von ca 3 und die Jeantex einen von 5-12 genau kann man das leider nicht herrausfinden bzw. müsste ich mal bei denen direkt anrufen und anfragen.
Kann mir aber einer Sagen wie ich den R_et zu deuten habe ??? je geringer desto beser das ist ja mal klar... aber zwischen 3 und 6 ist es dann die 3 Doppelt so gut ??? also leitet der Stoff dann die doppelte Menge "Wasserdampf" durch ???  also durch das GOOGELN hab ich nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden ! werde noch mal hier im forum suchen..... aber wenn einer was weiß danke ich shcon mal vielmals


----------



## eifelranger (13. August 2006)

also tendenziell würde ich zur vaude greifen.

also ich selber hatte auch schon eine jeantex t3000 und die war wirklich schrott.

ich habe auch aufgrund meiner außenaktivitäten die hausmarken von the north face "hyvent" - und die jackwolfskin hausmarke "texapore".

und beide kamen nicht annähernd an die eVent.

bei meinem outdoorhändler um die ecke ist so ein tolles und simples gerät um die atmungsaktivität zu prüfen

hier noch mal was ich dazu in einem outdoorforum dazu geschrieben habe.

text ist jetzt nur kopiert :

---------------------------



hy !

hat jemand von euch schon diesen test mit event gemacht den vaude anbietet ?

damit soll einem die atmungsaktivität von event gezeigt werden.

ich war heute bei meinem lokal dealer und der hatte dieses " testgerät "
gehabt.

ist zwar simple aber irgendwie hat es überzeugt:

im endeffekt ist es ein einmachglas.

im deckel ist allerdings ein loch ausgelassen.
es ist also nur die umrandung des deckels und das einmachgummi ist noch außen rum.

im unteren glasbehälter ist ein schlauch angebracht mit ventil durch das man dann luft in den behälter blasen kann.

dann wird der stoff mit einer beule zwischen den deckel und dem behälter gespannt.



die beule wird mit wasser gefüllt !

dann wird luft in den schlauch geblasen !

auf der stoffoberseite erkennt man dann im wasser wie sich blasen bilden.

im geschäft hatten wir dann alle marken eingespannt.

gore tex, goretex xcr, paclite, hyvent, texapore und ceplex 5000 !

und ich war erstaunt.

während bei der texapore jacke kaum eine blase nach oben stieg und der am schlauch schon dicke backen hatte

war auch zwischen dem gore tex / xcr  und dem event ein gehöriger unterschied in der blasenbildung zu erkennen.

bei event hat es richtig gesprudelt !

was nach diesem test für die atmungsaktivität steht.


--------------------------


so long und viel spaß bei der entscheidung !

c6


----------



## phyrexianer (13. August 2006)

Ja also bei dem jeantex t3000 gibt es auch untesrschiedliche ber so wie es aussieht kommt der R_et Wert nicht an die Vaude ran....  soviel ich weiß hat es sogar der Bikemaxx bei uns also die Vaude Jacke.... werde dort mal hingehen und mal schauen was es für eine..... wobei ich ja gerne die 2 vergleichen "testen" würde.....


----------



## DavidMG (13. August 2006)

Also,
meine Empfehlung bei Jacken und Regen und Sport ist seit einiger Zeit immer : Odlo !

Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten eine Regenjacke bei Odlo (Werksverkauf in Brüggen) gekauft und hab den ultimativen Härtetest gemacht : Pilgern bei Regen ! Naja was soll ich sagen ? Sie hat gnadenlos durchgehalten. Inzwischen fahr ich die auch aufm Rad und sieht hält sich wacker. Ist halt angenehm leicht und seeehr Atmungsaktiv.
Nur im Winter müsste man warscheinlich einen Atmungsaktiven Pullover drunterziehen. (jaja ...  großeinkauf bei Odlo ... teuer )

Ist aber meine erste Wahl !

Gruß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gwittmac (13. August 2006)

bergsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ich empfehle dir eine Vaude Casella,
> gibts bei EBAY schon für ca. 129,-  die ist auch absolut AC tauglich.
> 
> Beispiel
> ...



Also ich hab die VauDe Casella. Ist eine super Jacke, aber bei aller Liebe, zwei Stunden Dauerregen packt meine jedenfalls nicht, ohne durchzusiffen. Trotzdem meine AlpenX-Jacke!


----------



## Mercure (14. August 2006)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Jacken mal anzuschauen. und auszuprobieren.
Frage bloß wo!
Ich kenne die vaude Jacke jetzt nicht, habe sie bloß mal im Internet gesehen 
kannst du bei der die Ärmel wegmachen? und als Weste ( WINdstopper)
verwenden. 
Bei der Jeantex hast du halt 5 Jacken in einer, und ein Kleinen Beutel zum befestigen am Bike. 
So kannst du alles immer Mitnehmen. Kann das die Vaude auch ?


----------



## phyrexianer (14. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir empfehlen die Jacken mal anzuschauen. und auszuprobieren.
> Frage bloß wo!
> Ich kenne die vaude Jacke jetzt nicht, habe sie bloß mal im Internet gesehen
> kannst du bei der die Ärmel wegmachen? und als Weste ( WINdstopper)
> ...



Sind Reißverschlüsse nicht eine Schwachstelle ??? also wird da nicht über kurz oder lang Wasser reinkommen ? Also wenn ich die Jacke bzw. die Ärmel aufzippen kann ? hast denn schon erfahrungen im Regen gemacht ??? wenn ja dann welche ?


----------



## Mercure (14. August 2006)

Die Ärmel werden mit Reißverschluß fest gemacht, das wäre eine Schwach stelle da hast du recht. 
Die haben den Reißverschluß aber mehr nach innen gesetzt, dadurch gehen die Ärmel praktisch unter die Jacke. somit ist die Schwachstelle Reißverschluss behoben. 

Erfahrungen habe ich im Regen gemacht, 
Fazit: Bin nicht nass geworden, habe nicht geschwitzt. 

Aber 2 Stunden dauer Regen habe ich noch nicht durchgemacht. 

Ich habe diese Jacke anfang des Jahres gekauft. habe auch das Forum um hilfe geboten. Damals haben wir einige die Jacke emfpohlen.
Habe es nie bereut.

Denk doch mal logisch nach wie viele Regenstunden im Jahr hast du die Jacke den wirklich an!?
Also ganz erhrlich ich komme nicht auf so viele stunden.

Aber wie oft steht man vor der Haustür und Grübelt, soll ich eine Regenjacke mitnehmen oder reicht eine weste?
Soll ich was mitnehmen für die Abendstunden wen es kalt wird oder nicht.

Das ist mit dieser Jacke alles kein Problem. 
Man zieht die Weste an, und wenn es Regnet holt man die Ärmel raus und gut is!!
Wenn du dann abends im Biergarten  ein Bier und noch ein Bier trinkst, und dir wirds kalt! kein Problem Innenweste raus und gut is!!

Und das sind die meisten Stunden im Jahr wo man Grübelt was soll man Anziehen! Oder ?


----------



## olih (14. August 2006)

und mercure bist nach unserer regenfahrt heute immer noch so von der jeantex überzeugt?
meine neue izumi vagabond hat mich doch ein wenig enttäuscht und hat am arm nach einer halben stunde dem wasser nachgegeben.
zumindest hast du am ende trockener ausgesehen als ich...


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

olih schrieb:
			
		

> und mercure bist nach unserer regenfahrt heute immer noch so von der jeantex überzeugt?
> meine neue izumi vagabond hat mich doch ein wenig enttäuscht und hat am arm nach einer halben stunde dem wasser nachgegeben.
> zumindest hast du am ende trockener ausgesehen als ich...



Trocken war ich. aber nur der Oberkörper Kopf ausgeschlossen. 
Kollege Bianci war fast blau vor Kälte und nässe.


----------



## phyrexianer (15. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Trocken war ich. aber nur der Oberkörper Kopf ausgeschlossen.
> Kollege Bianci war fast blau vor Kälte und nässe.




also hattet ihr einen Praxistest gemacht `?? mehr oder weniger freiwillig !?


----------



## olih (15. August 2006)

naja, der test war eher unfreiwillig.
es war verdammt nass, kalt, gewittert hat es und wir waren mitten im nirgendwo, da blieb uns nix anderes übrig.
unser 3. mann hatte gar nichts dabei, kein wunder dass es ihm kalt war.

also die jeantex scheint besser zu sein als die vagabond von izumi, allerdings hat die bei h&s auch nur 40 eur gekostet.


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> also hattet ihr einen Praxistest gemacht `?? mehr oder weniger freiwillig !?



Ja, und das alles nur für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phyrexianer (15. August 2006)

wie lange seid ihr denn im Regen gefahren ?


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

Ich denke mal nicht ganz ne Stunde.
Aber dafür richtig viel regen!


----------



## phyrexianer (15. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal nicht ganz ne Stunde.
> Aber dafür richtig viel regen!



ok die ist gekauft ;-)


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> ok die ist gekauft ;-)


Welche nimmst Du jetzt?
Jeantex Granville
Jeantex St. Etienne

Wie schon gesagt ich habe die Granville in neon Gelb. die ist einbißchen Reissfester. die haben mir gesagt das die besser geeignet wäre für Rücksäcke.

Aber die Etienne ist weicher und leichter vom Stoff, und sieht halt in schwarz auch Hammer aus.


----------



## olih (15. August 2006)

wobei das neongelb wirklich geschmacksache ist.
zumindest fällt man damit auf 

@mercure:
du sollst arbeiten!


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

olih schrieb:
			
		

> wobei das neongelb wirklich geschmacksache ist.
> zumindest fällt man damit auf
> 
> @mercure:
> du sollst arbeiten!



Das Neongelb ist geschmacksache da hast du recht. mein Geschmack hat sie getroffen obwohl ich lange überlegt habe.
Die Etienne sieht halt in schwarz richtig gut aus, kann man sicher auch mal  in der Stadt tragen. was man von der Neongelben nicht behaupten kann.
Ich habe sie halt nur rein zum biken. und dafür ist die Farbe nicht schlecht.

dann seht ihr mich wenigstens noch einbißchen wenn ich voraus bresche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (15. August 2006)

hehe, oder wir finde dich besser wieder wenn du zurückgeblieben bist


----------



## phyrexianer (15. August 2006)

Jeantex St. Etienne wie werde ich wohl nehmen in Schwarz wobei die Granville wenn dann nur in Blau.... ich möchte weniger auffallen ;-)


----------



## Mercure (15. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> Jeantex St. Etienne wie werde ich wohl nehmen in Schwarz wobei die Granville wenn dann nur in Blau.... ich möchte weniger auffallen ;-)


Denke eine Gute wahl, wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!! 
Kannst ja auch eines machen bestell alle drei  bei Outdoortrends, hast dann zwei Wochen zeit dich zu entscheiden, die wo du nicht willst dann einfach zurück schicken.

Und denk dran, wenn euch mal ein gelber Blitz überholt das bin ich mit meiner Neongelben Granville.


----------



## phyrexianer (15. August 2006)

Mercure schrieb:
			
		

> Denke eine Gute wahl, wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!!
> Kannst ja auch eines machen bestell alle drei  bei Outdoortrends, hast dann zwei Wochen zeit dich zu entscheiden, die wo du nicht willst dann einfach zurück schicken.
> 
> Und denk dran, wenn euch mal ein gelber Blitz überholt das bin ich mit meiner Neongelben Granville.


 

3 ????? wo soll ich die Kohle hernehmen ?


----------



## beeblebrox71 (15. August 2006)

Habe die Gore AlpX Jacke aus Paclite. Bei unserer Garmisch-Tour im Dauerregen Anfang Juni (länger als 2 Stunden am Stück) bin ich absolut trocken geblieben.
Besonders atmungsaktiv ist die Jacke glaube ich nicht, aber die Ventilationsöffnungen am Reissverschluss sind pfiffig (natürlich nur, wenns nicht so schifft).


----------



## Mercure (16. August 2006)

phyrexianer schrieb:
			
		

> 3 ????? wo soll ich die Kohle hernehmen ?


Bei Internet Bestellungen hat man ein Rückgaberecht von 2 Wochen.
Bei mir wurde erst nach 2 Wochen das Geld für die Jacke abgebucht.


----------



## Klaus46 (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte das mal früher geposted.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2727252&postcount=11

Hat heute noch Gültigkeit, bin top zufrieden, die Wandelmöglichkeiten sind genial !

Diese Jacke gibt es aber nicht mehr, wie der Nachfolger heisst, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## phyrexianer (16. August 2006)

Klaus46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte das mal früher geposted.
> 
> ...



Ja die oben genannten sind sozusagen die nachfolger nur dass sich bei den neuen die Membran etwas verbessert hat bzw. zwischen der Granville und der St.Etienne kleine unterschiede in der Membran sind aber ob man es wirklich unterscheiden kann wenn man die Trägt stell ich mal in frage.... Messbar bestimmt aber der Körper ist kein ideales Messgerät ;-)


----------



## chris12 (2. September 2006)

also ich finde das mit den integrierten handschuhen ja ein eine coole idee.

kennt jemand eigentlich die unterschiede zwischen der Bergerac und dem Mauriac? ausser dass bei dem neueren modell der reissverschluss jetzt nicht mehr unter einer lasche verdeckt ist?

gruss
chris


----------



## phyrexianer (3. September 2006)

chris12 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde das mit den integrierten handschuhen ja ein eine coole idee.
> 
> kennt jemand eigentlich die unterschiede zwischen der Bergerac und dem Mauriac? ausser dass bei dem neueren modell der reissverschluss jetzt nicht mehr unter einer lasche verdeckt ist?
> 
> ...




Handschuhe ??? hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (3. September 2006)

handschuhe ist übertrieben, nennen wir es mal handschutz.

schau mal:

http://www.jeantex.com/html/ihp.htm


----------



## joscho (4. September 2006)

Hi phyrexianer,

wie in einem anderen Thread (http://tinyurl.com/km8er) gerade geschrieben, war ich mit meiner Gore Function II 3h bei regnerischem Wetter unterwegs. Ok, es hat nicht dauerhaft geschüttet, aber es war schon reichlich. Und Regen kam keiner durch. Dafür, dass die Jacke keine ausgewiesene Regenjacke ist, sehr beachtlich.

gruß
joscho


----------

